# What are those of you in the know really doing with your money??



## hiagain (12 May 2011)

I know this is a cheeky question, but with all of the uncertainty around what are people really doing with their savings??

I am very concerned because we don't have a very high or secure income, but do have savings.


----------



## Bessa (12 May 2011)

Wondering what everybody else is doing with theirs.


----------



## Guest105 (12 May 2011)

Hello Hiagain,

I think it would be better for you to make your own mind up on what to do with your savings, often it is not good to go with the herd mentality.  There is plenty of information on here to help you make an informed decision.


----------



## Knuttell (12 May 2011)

Savings moved out of the State,paying down debt as fast as we can and cutting out all unnecessary expenditure.

Do not consider myself in any way to be in the know.


----------



## horusd (12 May 2011)

Knuttell said:


> Savings moved out of the State,paying down debt as fast as we can and cutting out all unnecessary expenditure.


 
Don't consider meself overly in the know! But Similar to Knuttell. I only have a small mortgage debt and  small savings here. Investments in stock with UK brokers, expenditure cut to a minimum.


----------



## Kerry Gooner (13 May 2011)

Don't know what everyone is doing now but believe that a few years ago everyone was getting into property and look at where they are now!
Do what's right for you, depending on your attitude to risk.


----------



## Bronte (13 May 2011)

When you find the person in the know please let me know.  I'm just doing my own thing same as everybody else and don't trust any bank/institution/agency/broker/investment vehicle to manage my money any better than I can myself.


----------



## dec1892 (13 May 2011)

Maybe a silly a question, but I'll ask it anyway............if I fly to a city in germany or france for example, will I be able to open a bank account with a bank there? (assuming I have a passport and a few utility bills with proof of addess)


----------



## horusd (13 May 2011)

dec1892 said:


> Maybe a silly a question, but I'll ask it anyway............if I fly to a city in germany or france for example, will I be able to open a bank account with a bank there? (assuming I have a passport and a few utility bills with proof of addess)


 
This is already extensively covered on AAM. Do a search, or google it with AAM in search.


----------



## walletpod (13 May 2011)

Bronte said:


> When you find the person in the know please let me know. I'm just doing my own thing same as everybody else and don't trust any bank/institution/agency/broker/investment vehicle to manage my money any better than I can myself.


+1

Personally, I am trying to clear down personal debt (mortgage) as best / as soon as I can.


----------



## Slim (13 May 2011)

dec1892 said:


> Maybe a silly a question, but I'll ask it anyway............if I fly to a city in germany or france for example, will I be able to open a bank account with a bank there? (assuming I have a passport and a few utility bills with proof of addess)


 
Much would depend on what institution you approach. They may not speak English and may not be up to speed with their own bank's policy on non resident accounts. Better to approach a bank that has a presence here or in the UK - they are more likely to welcome non  resident accounts. e.g BNP Paribas, Rabo, Santander or HSBC plus all the UK banks for sterling area. Slim


----------



## NorfBank (13 May 2011)

It's all on Jedward. I trust them more than the banks.


----------



## oldnick (13 May 2011)

OP - based on observations plus commentary from many posters on AAM you should do the following :-

1. Worry. Even better, panic :-(" everything here's lousy, ireland's doomed. etc etc")

2. Forget loyalty or feelings of affection towards Ireland.  Just go along with everyone else and take any savings out of the country, regardless that this will be the final nail in the coffin for Ireland.

Remember that panicking and depriving Irish banks of your money are both vital steps in ensuring the aim of speculators is achieved which is that  the Irish economy collapses and thus
The speculators can thus fulfil their prophecy  and say "told you that the country/ banks/economy would go bust  "

So, OP, no delaying ! - jump in the lifeboat along with everyone else and leave S.S. Ieland to sink.


----------



## Troy McClure (13 May 2011)

dec1892 said:


> Maybe a silly a question, but I'll ask it anyway............if I fly to a city in germany or france for example, will I be able to open a bank account with a bank there? (assuming I have a passport and a few utility bills with proof of addess)


 
Yes Dec
I spent a day in Lyon and done this. Bring a utility bill that has been stamped by a bank here as some ask for it. Get a tax clearance cert (easily done from revenue website). Bring a recent bank statement from here also. Most of all try bring someone who speaks French!
Whole thing took me 2 hours.


----------



## hiagain (13 May 2011)

It's a Wonderful Life comes to mind.


----------



## pudds (13 May 2011)

oldnick said:


> OP - based on observations plus commentary from many posters on AAM you should do the following :-
> 
> 1. Worry. Even better, panic :-(" everything here's lousy, ireland's doomed. etc etc")
> 
> ...



Or continue to believe in Ireland.com while the fat cats live the dream at our expense.


----------



## confusedude (13 May 2011)

hiagain said:


> I know this is a cheeky question, but with all of the uncertainty around what are people really doing with their savings??
> 
> I am very concerned because we don't have a very high or secure income, but do have savings.



I'm putting it all into confusedude's bank a/c and would heartily recommend you do the same. I'll PM the a/c number, if you like.


----------

